# Irish boys and girls names



## slj0316

I need some irish boys and girls names. This is my first pregnancy and I have no idea. My husband is 100% IRISH thus the Irish names. I am Italian lol But I can deal with Irish lol j/k I am just so confused there are so many

For a girl I like
Not sure if either are Irish thoough

Sophia 
Ella

Boy...????

:hugs:


----------



## Marlarky

I dont think those are Irish, but some girl names are like: Anne and Clare, 

and boys names are: Connor and Patrick.

Im drawing a blank on others :haha: !!


----------



## Green Lady

Try this site!

https://www.babynamesofireland.com/

Alannah is a girls name I really liked, but hubby wasn't so keen. I've liked Siobhan for a long time. For boys I love Aidan but it's really, really popular in the US right now.


----------



## Skylark

I named my son Aiden after only hearing it once and now we are inindated by Aiden's. Its crazy! Good name though and very fitting for my little man! Good luck on the Irish names. They are my favorite... I wanted to name my second son Liam though I'm not sure if its technically Irish or Celtic.


----------



## slj0316

Thanks girls. No Ella and Sopia aren't Irish there just what I like. trying to find some irish ones to replace them. There just so many I get confused. I like them all lol


----------



## Conina

Skylark - Liam is Irish, it's actually Irish for William.

The problem about Irish names is the spelling is often difficult. A few girls ones are:-

Niamh (pronounced - neeve)
Caoimhe (Kee-va)
Ciara (Kiar-a)
Roisin (Roh-sheen)
and my favourite
Cliona (cle-a-na or Clain-a)

Boys:-

Ciaran
Liam
Conor
Oisin (osh-een)


----------



## KaceysMummy

*Girls:*
Adara 
Kiara 
Ailey 
Kiana 
Aliana

[B]Boys:[/B]
Kieran 
Liam 
Caelin 
Cody


----------



## MommyMika

I like Liam and Kaelen


----------



## willow71

Hi
Im Irish and have called my daughter Orla.


----------



## lucilou

I like Fergus for a boy...


----------



## mushroom

https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-names/523116-irish-name-pronunciation.html#post8908012 I made a thread for them, in the link. The first thing before the spellings scare you off is to decide whether you prefer authentic Irish names, that are IN Irish, like Siobhán, Niamh etc, Irish names that have been anglicised- like the boys name Ciarán which has become Kieran, or American-Irish names that you would barely ever find in Ireland, the most popular example would be Erin. The problem with going for the correct Irish spelling outside of Ireland is that people will pronounce it wrong, which plenty of people find annoying. Irish has sounds that aren't in the English language at all, I found it really difficult to phonetically spell some of them on my thread, it's much easier when you just know them if you're fluent.:haha: If you need any help with pronunciation, alternative spellings or judging how popular a name is, ask me. (Most of the more popular girls names are at the top.) I'm going to plug my favourite name, Sadhbh/Sadbh, it's a girls name and ryhmes with I've. It could be your Sophia replacement! My favourite Irish boys names are Darragh/Daire/Dara, Liam and Oisín (Ush-een). Hope you find one that suits you! Don't be afraid to alter the spelling if it makes like easier.


----------



## lovesexy

Saoirse for a girl maybe?

I have 2 boys, Shay, and Conor.
And this baby will be called Oisin.
I am Irish living in Scotland so it will be interesting to see how they cope with Oisin!!!!


----------



## Conina

Lovesexy - I have a friend who has a Caoimhe living in Australia - god knows how they cope with that!!


----------



## mushroom

lovesexy said:


> Saoirse for a girl maybe?
> 
> I have 2 boys, Shay, and Conor.
> And this baby will be called Oisin.
> I am Irish living in Scotland so it will be interesting to see how they cope with Oisin!!!!


LOVE Oisín! Ah should fare better in Scotland rather than England! It's my favourite Irish boys name but OH has already vetoed it years before TTC:haha:


----------



## Babycollins

I too am thinking of Irish names for my little one, I love Shae for a boy (although lots of people keep telling me it's a girls name) and Orla is beautiful for a girl, unfortunately my boyfriend isn't keen on Orla! Good luck on ur Irish name quest and I'm sure u will find one just perfect!


----------



## neadyda

Sinead (my name :D :D :D) for a girl? hehe (pronounced SHINADE) x


----------



## neadyda

Babycollins said:


> I too am thinking of Irish names for my little one, I love Shae for a boy (although lots of people keep telling me it's a girls name) and Orla is beautiful for a girl, unfortunately my boyfriend isn't keen on Orla! Good luck on ur Irish name quest and I'm sure u will find one just perfect!

Im pretty sure Shae (or some people spell it Shay) is deffo a boys name! it can be used to shorten the name Seamus! xx


----------



## LoveCakes

Rory,
Aoife (ee-fa) This seems particularly tricky for most people
Meabh (mave)
Deirdre/Deidre (Deer-dree)
Saoirse (seer-sha)
Aisling (ash-ling)
Eoghan (owen)
Dillon
Fionn/Finn (fin)


I LOVE Oisin and Orla!


----------



## mushroom

LoveCakes said:


> Deirdre/Deidre (Deer-dree)
> Fionn/Finn (fin)

Deirdre is pronounced as Deer-drah here, and Fionn as fyunn. I know they change abroad, just giving the 'Irish' pronunciations. Names like Fionn and Cáit I think are much more difficult than Aoife, though I suppose most of them look nothing like the spelling!


----------



## kittycat18

Girl: 
Orla
Siobhán
Mairéad
Niamh
Aoibheann
Aoife
Meabh
Catherine
Bernadette
Bridgett

Boy
Sé
Connor or Conchúir
Fearghal
Oísin
Eoghain
Ruairí
Gléann


and many many more :) Irish and proud ;) xx


----------



## vbaby3

My sons are shay and oran!2 gorgeous boy names I think!!!!!
If this baby had of been a boy it would have been finn,but its a girl and she is still nameless with only 5 wks to go!!


----------



## mushroom

kittycat18 said:


> Girl:
> Catherine


Do you mean Caitríona? Catherine is my name and it's French, Greek in origin.


----------



## LoveCakes

mushroom said:


> LoveCakes said:
> 
> 
> Deirdre/Deidre (Deer-dree)
> Fionn/Finn (fin)
> 
> Deirdre is pronounced as Deer-drah here, and Fionn as fyunn. I know they change abroad, just giving the 'Irish' pronunciations. Names like Fionn and Cáit I think are much more difficult than Aoife, though I suppose most of them look nothing like the spelling!Click to expand...

I am from Ireland, just a northerner where the pronunciation is a bit different! :) though I do know a deer-dra. I think it's an accent thing too lol


----------



## shazmos

Is Miley (pronounced mile ee) an Irish boys name?

I like it.
X


----------



## mushroom

shazmos said:


> Is Miley (pronounced mile ee) an Irish boys name?
> 
> I like it.
> X


Not one in Irish anyway. I'm not sure if it stands by itself or comes from Miles, it's a bit of an old fashioned name. Not sure if it's only in Ireland? There was an old character in an old Irish soap called this, I don't know of any others and that one was fictional. Definitely NOT common anyway.


----------



## esperanzamama

i have a son named Brennan :)


----------



## Elpis_x

Not sure what's already been said because I haven't read the whole thread, but I believe both Sophia and Ella are originally Greek names.

*Aoife (ee-fa)
Bridget
Caitlin
Caoilainn (kay-lin)
Caoimhe (kee-vah)
Clodagh (clo-da)
Eibhleann / Eibhlin (ave-lin or eve-lin)
Fiona
Fionnoula (fin-oh-la)
Iona
Maebh (may-v)
Nessa
Niamh (neev)
Nola
Nora
Ruari (rory)
Sorcha

Cian / Kian (key-in or kie-in)
Dillon
Emmet
Ennis
Fergus
Fionn / Finn (finn)
Lee
Malachi (mala-ki)
Ruari (rory)*


----------



## mushroom

esperanzamama said:


> i have a son named Brennan :)


Aww, that's so cute. Strange to see my surname as a name!


----------



## vbaby3

Thats my surname too!!!


----------



## esperanzamama

i didn't realize it was such a popular last name...
:)


----------



## mushroom

esperanzamama said:


> i didn't realize it was such a popular last name...
> :)


It's probably way down the list, but there are loads of the most common that are names too...Ryan, Kelly, Reilly etc.


----------



## vbaby3

And my maiden name is Reilly!!!


----------



## Treelo

Elpis_x said:


> Not sure what's already been said because I haven't read the whole thread, but I believe both Sophia and Ella are originally Greek names.
> 
> *Aoife (ee-fa)
> Bridget
> Caitlin
> Caoilainn (kay-lin)
> Caoimhe (kee-vah)
> Clodagh (clo-da)
> Eibhleann / Eibhlin (ave-lin or eve-lin)
> Fiona
> Fionnoula (fin-oh-la)
> Iona
> Maebh (may-v)
> Nessa
> Niamh (neev)
> Nola
> Nora
> Ruari (rory)
> Sorcha
> 
> Cian / Kian (key-in or kie-in)
> Dillon
> Emmet
> Ennis
> Fergus
> Fionn / Finn (finn)
> Lee
> Malachi (mala-ki)
> Ruari (rory)*

Finn and Fionn are 2 different names and are pronouced differently.
Finn is just F-in
Fionn is F-yun


----------



## Treelo

Girls names:
Síofra
Fiadh pronounced Fi-a
Caitlin
Aoife
Aideen
Ailbe
Ailis Eilis (ay-lish)
Aine
Aislinn
Bláthnaid
Brigid
Brianna
Cara
Caoilfhoinn (key-lin)
Colleen
Molly
Fionnula 
Bébhinn (BAY-vin)
Sadhbh (SAH-eev) 

Boys names:
James
Brian
Cillían
Ruairi
Odhrán
Fionn
Dáithí
Cathal 
Donnacha
Dualta
Diarmaid 
Malachaí
Fergal
Colm
Cian
Jack
Shane
Patrick
Rían
Aodhán
Tadgh
Conall
Ciáran


----------



## silentmike486

I like Aoife and Caragh, and Eoghan


----------



## little_paws

my niece is called Niamh and I love it. Irish boy name I love is Sean. There are some really beautiful Irish names :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Are you looking for authentic Irish names, or American-Irish names? 

The "Irish" names i see alot here in the US are:

Kelly
Shannon
Casey
Kira
Ashlynn
Ainsley
Siobhan
Kiera
Caitlyn/Katelyn
Brianna
Tara
Erin
Katie/Kathryn
Molly
Bridget
Colleen/Kathleen/Carleen/Eileen

Gavin
Reilly/Riley
Kieran
Brennan
Shea/Shay
Casey
Brian
Liam
Ryan
Aidan
Collin
Patrick
Devin
Shawn
Seamus
Kevin
Logan
Lachlan
Declan
Finlay


----------



## 8kidslater

Edit


----------



## mushroom

RubyRainbows said:


> Are you looking for authentic Irish names, or American-Irish names?
> 
> The "Irish" names i see alot here in the US are:
> 
> Siobhan
> 
> Seamus


These are both actual Irish names...though spelt Siobhán and Séamus. Siobhán is Joan in English and Séamus is James.


----------



## mushroom

8kidslater said:


> Róisín has always been my favourite Irish name. It is for a girl, and I think it is lovely. My Irish friend has a girl by this name and she said it means something like, "Little Rose."


Yep that's exactly what it means. Same as Rosaleen. 'een' and 'ín' always mean little. Very common name here.


----------



## lovesexy

Hi,
I am wondering if someone can shed some light on a middle name I have picked.
I am from Ireland and have heard this name a few times.. FIONN, but it has always been pronounced Finn.
I have picked this name Fionn but want to pronounce it Finn... Will his confuse people do you think?
I know its just a middle name and not really going to be used a lot.

Hope I make sense!
thanks


----------



## esperanzamama

lovesexy said:


> Hi,
> I am wondering if someone can shed some light on a middle name I have picked.
> I am from Ireland and have heard this name a few times.. FIONN, but it has always been pronounced Finn.
> I have picked this name Fionn but want to pronounce it Finn... Will his confuse people do you think?
> I know its just a middle name and not really going to be used a lot.
> 
> Hope I make sense!
> thanks

I don't think that will be confusing at all... I really like it :thumbup:


----------



## RubyRainbows

Megan & Kennedy


----------



## Treelo

lovesexy said:


> Hi,
> I am wondering if someone can shed some light on a middle name I have picked.
> I am from Ireland and have heard this name a few times.. FIONN, but it has always been pronounced Finn.
> I have picked this name Fionn but want to pronounce it Finn... Will his confuse people do you think?
> I know its just a middle name and not really going to be used a lot.
> 
> Hope I make sense!
> thanks

I say it would confuse Irish people hun, if i seen Fionn i would pronunce it F-yun not Finn. So it depends really but seeing as its only going to be a middle name it isnt going to be used too often and its your baby so you can spell it what ever way you want, you might have to correct people a few times but they will get the spelling of it right after a while.


----------



## lovesexy

I am just thinking the way it is spelt and pronounced in Irish folklore.... "Fionn MacChuil" I know it probably won't be used that often but I want the complete name to be Right in spelling and pronounciation.


----------



## mushroom

lovesexy said:


> I am just thinking the way it is spelt and pronounced in Irish folklore.... "Fionn MacChuil" I know it probably won't be used that often but I want the complete name to be Right in spelling and pronounciation.



I doubt it will confuse anyone outside of Ireland, 'fyun' seems to just be the accepted pronunciation here in Ireland for it. Fionn McCool is also called Finn McCool so they're very interchangeable! I'd say you'll be fine with that spelling and pronunciation, it'd just confuse people here if you were on holiday here! Maybe if it became a problem you could change the name and drop the o later? Though since it's a middle name not a first name it should be fine.


----------



## LittleMum

Shannon for a girl and Kenny for a boy


----------



## lovesexy

mushroom said:


> lovesexy said:
> 
> 
> I am just thinking the way it is spelt and pronounced in Irish folklore.... "Fionn MacChuil" I know it probably won't be used that often but I want the complete name to be Right in spelling and pronounciation.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it will confuse anyone outside of Ireland, 'fyun' seems to just be the accepted pronunciation here in Ireland for it. Fionn McCool is also called Finn McCool so they're very interchangeable! I'd say you'll be fine with that spelling and pronunciation, it'd just confuse people here if you were on holiday here! Maybe if it became a problem you could change the name and drop the o later? Though since it's a middle name not a first name it should be fine.Click to expand...

Thank you Mushroom. All my family still live i Ireland but I think they will be ok with the spelling.. and as you say Fionn McCool is also called Finn.


----------



## JosieM

I don't think Fionn's confusing at all, there's a lot more tricky Irish names to pronounce!

DS is called Odhrán, we're Northern Irish. Not sure what to call our second baby though, think it would be nice to give him/her an Irish name also. For another boy, maybe Oisín but can't think of any other boys names that I like. For a girl, maybe Orlaith/Orla, Oonagh or Maeve/Méabh.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

connar 
riley
patrick
vinnie


----------



## REMItjsX3

I don't know if it has already been listen, but I *LOVE* the name Keegan. I believe it's suppose to be a boys name. But, I can see how it'd be used for a girls. :)


----------



## REMItjsX3

Listed* sorry :) it's early.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

another irish name we have in the family is killian and kieran and kean


----------



## mushroom

REMItjsX3 said:


> I don't know if it has already been listen, but I *LOVE* the name Keegan. I believe it's suppose to be a boys name. But, I can see how it'd be used for a girls. :)



It's a surname, so I've no idea what gender it's supposed to be! I'd imagine it's a fairly modern usage. Nice though! Reminds me of the girl's name Tegan.


----------



## julietz

Kian or sean and liam


----------



## RJSS85

I love Kian & Finn, I had glanced over those in the baby name book. And for a girl I really like Maeve x

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tte1895.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttdf089.aspx

https://www.justparents.co.uk/images/genderpred/predictedBoy.gif

https://davf.daisypath.com/jQvI.png

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttebcc4.aspx


Harlow Frances or Lola Frances :pink:
Noah Francis :blue:


----------



## cavelier

I found an unusual irish/Gaelic name on the web after searching for several hours. Now I cant find it. it means "0f the sea' and was prounced something like MAEdrin or Maedreen.
Does anyone know the correct spelling and pronunciation of it. It is for my adopted 8 week old little girl arriving to me in three weeks.
Thanks,
Eileen


----------



## Lucy22

cavelier said:


> I found an unusual irish/Gaelic name on the web after searching for several hours. Now I cant find it. it means "0f the sea' and was prounced something like MAEdrin or Maedreen.
> Does anyone know the correct spelling and pronunciation of it. It is for my adopted 8 week old little girl arriving to me in three weeks.
> Thanks,
> Eileen

Was it maybe :

Mairín (Maur-een)

Mairead (Mar-ayde)

Muireann (Mer-rinn)

Maeve/Meadhbh (May-ve)


My favorite of all time is Aoibheann, I think its beautiful, and it means "love"!
Can be pn either Ay-veen or Eve-een. Both are beautiful :flow:


----------



## threebirds

Lucy22 said:


> cavelier said:
> 
> 
> I found an unusual irish/Gaelic name on the web after searching for several hours. Now I cant find it. it means "0f the sea' and was prounced something like MAEdrin or Maedreen.
> Does anyone know the correct spelling and pronunciation of it. It is for my adopted 8 week old little girl arriving to me in three weeks.
> Thanks,
> Eileen
> 
> That sounds lovely, hope you get your answer :) and best wishes for your new arrival xx
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of all time is Aoibheann, I think its beautiful, and it means "love"!
> Can be pn either Ay-veen or Eve-een. Both are beautiful :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> I love this name, and am wondering which way it is more commonly pronoucedand does the variation depend on where in Ireland?
> 
> Some other older Irish names include:
> Girls:
> Aifric
> Grian
> 
> Boys:
> Aodh
> Donncha
> Fiachra
> FinnianClick to expand...


----------



## threebirds

Also, for any Irish out there, how do you pronounce Sorcha? 
Sor-ka /
Sur-ka /
Some other way
And do you think it varies regionally?


----------



## cherry_pie

GIRLS
Caoimhe - keeva
Cealliagh - keyy
Treasach - traisah
Sorcha
Fiona
Fionnoughla - finn-uh-lah
Aoife - eefa
Emer
Rosin
Rois - rosh
Niamh - neve
Tiarna
Rianagh - raina
Cleanagh - claina
Bronagh - brona


----------



## Lucy22

threebirds said:


> Also, for any Irish out there, how do you pronounce Sorcha?
> Sor-ka /
> Sur-ka /
> Some other way
> And do you think it varies regionally?

I pn it more like Sura-kah, if that makes sense?

As for Aoibheann, were from Munster so I'd most likely use the Ay-veen pn, but in my experience the Eve-enn pn is used more in the North!
What way would you pn it?


----------



## threebirds

Lucy22 said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Also, for any Irish out there, how do you pronounce Sorcha?
> Sor-ka /
> Sur-ka /
> Some other way
> And do you think it varies regionally?
> 
> I pn it more like Sura-kah, if that makes sense?
> 
> As for Aoibheann, were from Munster so I'd most likely use the Ay-veen pn, but in my experience the Eve-enn pn is used more in the North!
> What way would you pn it?Click to expand...

Thanks. Makes sense alright. :)
I'm currently up n but have lived in a few different parts of Ireland. I don't know any Aoibheann's, that's why I'm curious.
The Eve-een pronounciation is straight forward enough, is Ay-veen pronounced I-veen or Aa-veen, or Ah-veen? Sorry now that's prob v confusin lol


----------



## mushroom

threebirds said:


> Lucy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cavelier said:
> 
> 
> I found an unusual irish/Gaelic name on the web after searching for several hours. Now I cant find it. it means "0f the sea' and was prounced something like MAEdrin or Maedreen.
> Does anyone know the correct spelling and pronunciation of it. It is for my adopted 8 week old little girl arriving to me in three weeks.
> Thanks,
> Eileen
> 
> That sounds lovely, hope you get your answer :) and best wishes for your new arrival xx
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite of all time is Aoibheann, I think its beautiful, and it means "love"!
> Can be pn either Ay-veen or Eve-een. Both are beautiful :flow:Click to expand...
> 
> I love this name, and am wondering which way it is more commonly pronoucedand does the variation depend on where in Ireland?
> 
> Some other older Irish names include:
> Girls:
> Aifric
> Grian
> 
> Boys:
> Aodh
> Donncha
> Fiachra
> FinnianClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ee-veen would be far more common. Never heard of it pronounced Ay-veen. I live near Dublin by the way. As for Aoibheann pronounced Ay-veen, it's not I-veen or Ah-veen, it's like A as in ABC!
> 
> I pronounce Sorcha as Sore-kah.Click to expand...


----------



## threebirds

Thanks Mushroom x


----------

